# Wie baue ich mir diesen Mailserver

## lukasletitburn

Hey Leute, ich will mir ein Mailserver bauen. Dieser muss folgende Leistungspunkte erfüllen. Für Verbesserungswünsche und sinnvolle Erweiterung freue ich mich immer auf sinnvolle Beiträge  :Smile: 

Also hier meine Leistungsbeschreibung

Mailserver:

- Eingehend SMTP

-mit Fetchmail POP3 Konten abrufen

-Emails abrufen können mit POP3 und IMAP

-Spamfiltzer Greylistening

-Authentifikation: Basisauthentifikation

-SMTP verschickt mit Basisauthentifikation

-Versand per SMTP

das ist erstmal das wichtigste..

optional brauche ich dann noch ein Webinterface mit einem Administrationsmodul zur Verwaltung etc. und ein Userinterface der als Webmailer gebaut werden soll. Dies sollte am besten noch gestaltet werden können mit einem Firmenlogo etc. Aber dies ist erstmal zweitrangig.

Ich würde den Mailserver nach diesem HowTo bauen.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/virt-mail-howto.xml

Ist das so gut und ich baue mir die weiteren Optionen dran oder habt ihr ein besseren Vorschlag dies umzusetzen.

Ich freue mich auf euer Feedback  :Smile: 

----------

## misterjack

Deinem Posting zufolge hast du noch nicht viel Ahnung von Mailservern. Daher mein Tipp: Arbeite dich auf Testsystemen durch diverse Tutorials und lass die Maschine erst aufs Internet los, sobald du genügend Erfahrung gesammelt hast und _weißt_ was du da machst.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Gibt es den schon bestehende Strukturen? Benutzerverwaltung etc?

Ich würde das mit Exim, Dovecot, Spamassassin und Horde machen.

Diesen Punkt "mit Fetchmail POP3 Konten abrufen" würde ich nochmal diskutieren wenn das ein Mailserver für eine Firma werden soll.

Mach dir bitte vor allem um die Filterung der reinkommenden Verbindungen (SMTP) Gedanken. Du wirst sonst in Spam ersaufen.

Sebastian

----------

## lukasletitburn

@misterjack du hast recht dies ist mein erster Mailserver und es wird auch nur ein Testsystem. Aber ich habe gewisse Anforderungen daran und würde gerne wissen wie ich dies am besten umsetze. 

@hollowman

Es gibt noch keine Struktur deshalb hab ich sehr freie Hand dies zu verwirklichen allerdings sind das die Kriterien die es erfüllen muss.

Warum sollte ich die Sache mit Fetchmail nochmal disktieren? Was schlägst du vor statt fetchmail? 

 *Quote:*   

> Mach dir bitte vor allem um die Filterung der reinkommenden Verbindungen (SMTP) Gedanken. Du wirst sonst in Spam ersaufen. 

 

Habe ich das nicht mit Greylistening schon abgedeckt?

 *Quote:*   

> Ich würde das mit Exim, Dovecot, Spamassassin und Horde machen. 

 

Wieso Exim und nicht Postfix? Ist Postfix nicht besser für eine Firma er soll ja mehr auf Sicherheitaspekte legen?

Wieso schlägst du Dovecot statt cyrus vor?

Ich möchte kein Kalender etc. haben es soll ein reiner Mailserver sein.

----------

## py-ro

Die Auswahl der Software ist eigentlich hauptsächlich Geschmackssache, solange man kein qmail benutzt.

Ich schwöre zum Beispiel auf Postfix und Dovecot.

Greylisting ist sinnlos, macht mehr ärger als es bringt. Rein aus Erfahrung.

Bye

Py

----------

## lukasletitburn

@py-ro

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Postfix und Exim? Welches ist einfacher zu administrieren, verwalten, ist sicherer. Mit welchem System kann ich das ganze mit einer Datenbank besser realisieren bzw. einfacher

Was ist der Unterschied zweischen Dovecot und Cyrus? Welches ist einfacher zu administrieren, verwalten und ist sicherer?

Okay wieso ist Greylistening sinnlos? Was wäre stattdessen zu empfehlen?

----------

## py-ro

Also meiner subjektiven Meinung nach sind Postfix und Dovecot am einfachsten zu konfigurieren, da Sie sehr Modular aufgebaut sind. Es gibt außerdem sehr viel Dokumentation zu dieser Kombo.

Bye

Py

----------

## lukasletitburn

Servus,

wenn ich das jetzt mal so richtig recherchiert habe und aus euren Beiträgen 

decke ich mit Postfix, postfixadmin, dovecot und spamassaign alles ab was ich will oder?

----------

## py-ro

Nimm noch amavisd in deine Liste auf, spamassasin selber ansprechen ist nervig.

----------

## lukasletitburn

 *Quote:*   

> Nimm noch amavisd in deine Liste auf, spamassasin selber ansprechen ist nervig.

 

amavisd statt spamassasin oder dazwischen schalten?

----------

## py-ro

Lesen was es ist, dann erübrigt sich diese Frage.  :Wink: 

----------

## lukasletitburn

Sorry  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Die Software hab ich vorgeschlagen weil ich damit schon viele gute Erfahrungen in Systemen mit vielen Nutzern gemacht hab.

Im Exim config kann du so ziemlich alles Scripten was dir in den Sinn kommt. Wie das bei Postfix ist weiß ich nicht.

Lies dich mal zum Thema Spamblock ein, wenn du das richtig machst kannst du ca 50% aller Verbindungen blockieren bevor du dir überhaupt den Mailinhalt angucken musst.

Graylisting ist schlimmste was es im Mailverkehr gibt. Das erhöht einfach nur die Laufzeit einer Mail. (Meine Meinung)

Sebastian

----------

